# Advanced Network Question



## flyrider16 (Feb 28, 2006)

PLEASE IF YOU KNOW ANYTHING ABOUT NETWORKING>>>>CAN U HELP.... im going crazy!

Ok.... here is the scenario; I have a home network with two computers one Mac and one PC. My friend has the cable modem and router (DI-524) in his room down the hall. I pick up the Internet through an Airport extreme card in my G5 and I am trying to share it with the TIVO so it can update. Currently I have my AIRPORT TCP/IP configured manually with:

IP: 192.168.0.80
Subnet: 255.255.255.0
Router: 192.168.0.1
DNS: 192.168.0.1

And the Internet works fine! NOW here is the problem: Tivo cannot connect to the Internet... my computer says (in network status) that Built in Ethernet is active. Ethernet has a self-assigned IP address and may not be able to connect to the Internet. WHY??? WHAT DO I NEED TO DO SO TIVO CAN ACCES THE INTERNET?

Here is all the Info I HAVE from di-524 & Tivo:

*DI524:*
LAN
Mac Add: 00-13-46-44-dc-28
IP: 192.168.0.1
Submsk: 255.255.255.0
DHCP Server: enabled

WAN
Mac Address 00-13-46-44-dc-29
Connection: DCHP CLIENT CONNECTED
IP: 72.194.199.31
Submsk: 255.255.248.0
Default Gateway: 72.194.192.1
DNS: 68.6.16.245 68.6.16.30 68.2.16.30

JUMPSTART DISABLED

*TIVO INFO*

UNDER PHONE CONNECTION:

IP addr: 192.168.0.169
MAC ID: 00:10:60:85:F9:A8

I CAN CHANGE MY TIVO SETTINGS/ MY NETWORK SETTINGS/ ANYTHING... I would be so grateful if someone could help.


----------



## snowspeeder (Feb 25, 2006)

Okay fella, fist what kinda tivo do you have "model". Second, are you trying to connect the tivo to the Mac via ethernet and the mac via 802.11? This is called brideing.

I dont know alot about Mac's, but you'll have to enable some type of Internet Connecton Sharing inside your OS to allow shared networking resources.
Here is a link I found for ICS in MAC Panther...
"go to Google search "panther internet to firewire" first link.
Instead of using "built-in-firewire" like the tutorial says, use "built-in-ethernet".

You'll also need a crossover cable to connect the Mac to Tivo, a standard straight-through wont do it. 

Heres another tutorial if your using XP.
" Go to Google, search "ICS in windows xp." 5th link down.
I honestly would recomend buying one of the linksys wireless USB devices from Walmart, newer 7.x versions of tivo reconise them...


I would also go back through the inital setup of the tivo to configure the network card.


----------



## flyrider16 (Feb 28, 2006)

THANKS.... I'll try it tonight after work.... I have a Tiro Series 2.....Are u saying my cat 5 cable from my Tivo to my built in ethernet needs to be a crossover? (Which is just a special cat 5 cable that is called a crossover cat 5?) I'll let you know if the tutorials worked later today! Thanks again

PS: I have an Airport express that i could possibly setup and connect the Tivo to it??? I tried once before but was unsuccessful at getting tivo to update from it. 

IF ANYONE KNOWS MAC NETWORKING.... PLEASE HELP


----------



## flyrider16 (Feb 28, 2006)

Yes I Am Trying To Bridge


----------



## snowspeeder (Feb 25, 2006)

yea, NIC to NIC has to be a crossover. Actually the wiring codes on corssovers are diffrent to straight through. How did the tutorials work 4 ya?


----------

